# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Sheri...

## Butësi

Në këtë botë njerëzit kanë ardhur për një arsye por jo të gjithë e marrin mundimin të gjejnë mënyrën për të arsyetuar. Preferojnë të vuajnë duke menduar se fati i tyre është si një fije peri i cili po u këput nuk mund të lidhet ose po u lidh nuk do jetë si më parë. Prandaj dhe ngecin në mes të rrugëtimit duke mos ditur se ç'të bëjnë. A të ecin përpara e të rrezikojnë apo të kthehen mbrapa. Të ngecësh ama është shumë e rrezikshme. Si puna ujit që po nuk rrodhi qelbet erë. Kur ngec është sikur të ketë vdekur diçka brenda teje ndaj dhe duhet të rrjedhë diçka që të kuptosh se je gjallë. Prandaj dhe gjëja e parë që ndodh kur ngec janë lotët. Ato rrjedhin sikur ta dinin misionin që kanë. Ujitin mendimet që të mos thahen. Që të tregojnë se nuk je vetëm. Lotët janë shoqërues shumë besnikë edhe pse shpesh rrjedhin për diçka që nuk ja vlen ose dalin atëherë kur nuk duhet. 
Edhe dashuria që kishte trokitur në zemrën e saj ishte si ato diçkatë për të cilat lotët do e ngushëllonin pa përtesë, mund të them edhe pa pushim, nëse nuk do shfaqej dikush që do i bënte të kuptonte se, kishte ngecur. Se gjendej në gjendjen më të përsëritur të të gjitha kohërave. Vuajtja për dashuri është një sëmundje e cila vërvitet mbi tokë prej kaq shumë shekujsh ndërsa asaj i kishte rënë si një bombë në shpirt. Nuk e kishte të qartë ku dhe si të rrotullohej, të lëvizte apo të shikonte. I dukej sikur kudo që do hidhte hapin apo shikimin pamja do ishte e njëjtë dhe do rrezikonte të binte në ato humnerat e pafundme dhe të padukshme duke ja shndërruar shpirtin në një fantazmë. Kjo gjendje po e vriste pak nga pak dhe po kërkonte nëpër mjegullnajë një rrugëdalje. Vetëm se nuk e kuptonte nëse rrugëdalja duhej për të shpëtuar apo për tu thelluar në këtë situatë. Gjithsesi duhej të bënte diçka që të mos rrinte vendnumëro apo të mos bënte rrethrrotullim rreth vetes. As vetë nuk e kuptonte se çfarë po ndodhte në mendjen e saj ndaj mendoi të shikonte orën. Për 10 minuta duhej të ishte në punë. Kishte kaluar dy orë të plota në humnerën e humbjes së kohës të cilën sigurisht e cilësoi si humnerën e humbjes së ndjenjave, njerëzore. Pas kësaj që kishte ndodhur ajo nuk do dashuronte më në jetë. Kurrsesi. Dhe ndërkohë që sorrollatej në labirintin e humbjekohës së arsyetuar, ishte para optikës 13 min me vonesë.
Kishte dy ditë që kishte filluar punë dhe të tretën ishte me vonesë. Fatmirësisht, Olsi, vetëm se ja vuri në dukje me qesëndi, i dorëzoi turnin dhe mori të ikte. Ke për të bërë pastrimin i tha para se të largohej. Si kështu i tha Sheri, unë e bëra dje. Sot e kishe ti. Dhe të pastrosh në optikë don të thotë që duhet ti lëvizësh nga vendi të gjitha syzet me kujdes, të marrësh pluhurat dhe ti rivendosësh përsëri. Ou, po unë jam djalë i tha ai, nuk merrrem me pastrimin. Dhe iku.
Sherit një botë i vinte një i ikte.
E dëgjoi mirë çfarë i tha apo i bënë veshët. 
Jam djalë, jam mashkull, kam arsye për të mos bërë punë. Sikur të ishte alergjik dhe fakti i të qënit mashkull e shpëtonte si pa të keq nga detyrimet në punë. Sheri nuk diti ç'të bënte. Po-po-po zuri të mekej por mashkulli Olsi as nuk e priti të mbaronte fjalën u zhduk sa hap e mbyll sytë. Edhe kjo i duhej. Mirë që punën e kishte gjetur me të njohur dhe vendosi që sapo të takonte Valmirën, e cila ishte kushërira e okulistit, do i tregonte ç'kishte ndodhur. Epo pikë e zezë në këtë situatë të cilësuar nga Sheri si më tragjikja e gjithë jetës së saj (ishte vetëm 22 vjeçe) shfaqet si pa të keq Olsi i cili po ta shikoje të merrte në qafë si nga fiziku ashtu edhe nga makina që kishte. Po mbronte edhe doktoraturë ama nuk e harronte se e kishte për detyrë të ishte besnik i rracës mashkullore. Ndoshta mendonte se para se të lindte kishte firmosur ndonjë traktat i cili i jepte fuqi supernjerëzore vetëm e vetëm se ishte MASHKULL. Sherit i vinte të ulëriste por e mbajti veten. I hodhi një sy rafteve dhe mendoi të pastronte aty ku ishte e nevojshme. I hodhi një sy telefonit por e dinte se përveç mamit motrës dhe Valmirës nuk do e merrte mundimin njeri ti shkruante. Sidomos shkaktari kryesor i vuajtjes së saj. Shkaku kryesor i burimit të lotëve të cilat ishin gati ti dilnin në çdo sekondë. Gruaja që shiste fruta perime e kishte futur në mendime. A mendon se kush të ka sjellë në këtë gjendje i meriton lotët e tu? A mendon se ai person tani që flasim e ty të rrjedhin lotët si ujëvarë po bën të njëjtën gjë për ty? Jo mi zemër harroje. Të gjithë burrat njësoj janë. Nëse ai të ka tradhtuar don të thotë se nuk i meriton lotët e tu. Ai kushedi çfarë po bën tani ndërsa ti je bërë si një lugat me syze dielli. Shko moj vajzë dhe nëse don një këshillë nga unë Mëshiroje atë njeri. Sheri e kishte parë në sy e hutuar sikur ti thoshte ç'thua kështu? Po moj po i kishte përsëritur gruaja e shkretë. A e din ti ndryshimin mes dashurisë dhe mëshirës. Dashuria është reciproke nëse jep don edhe të marrësh ndërsa mëshira jo. Nëse e mëshiron një njeri nuk kërkon që edhe ai të të mëshirojë. Edhe mua më ka lënë burri. Ditët e para doja të vrisja veten se më la me dy fëmijë të vegjël për një kamarjere. Por më erdhi keq për fëmijët. Aty e kuptova se përveç se i doja, duhej edhe ti rritja. Burri s'më ka ndihmuar asnjëherë. Vetëm Zoti ka bërë mrekulli. I jam lutur për ndihmë dhe ai më ka ndihmuar mos ti shtrij dorën askujt. Sheri kishte marrë karrotat dhe kishte ikur e çorientuar duke sharë veten që kishte mbërritur deri në atë pikë sa të merrte këshilla psikologjie nga një shitëse ambulante. As nuk e kishte kuptuar tamam se çfarë i kishte shpjeguar shitësja me shami në kokë po gjatë rrugës për në shtëpi shpresonte që mami mos ta merrte ne telefon. Me siguri do e pyeste a e kishte zgjedhur fustanin. Dhe lotët e Sherit vu. Si i kishte shkuar në mendje të caktonte datën e dasmës vetëm sepse ja kishin kërkuar prindërit. Ajo ishte aq mirë e fejuar dhe atë ndyrësirë, që e njihte nga pesë vjet, mendonte se tashmë e kishte kuptuar se ishte ai i duhuri. Pesë vjet fejesë janë mjaftueshëm i kishte thënë i jati. Martohuni se edhe bota flasin, a thua se bota kishte punë tjetër. Po tani me kaq material sa kishte bota sdo pushonte së komentuari pë nja 10 vjet, ashtu siç nuk pushonin lotët e Sherit. Një kliente i ndërpreu fillin e mendimit. Po interesohej për ofertën që ishte në xhamat e vitrinës. Pasi mori informacionin e duhur u largua e trembur sikur të kishte folur me një viktimë. Në fakt Sheri ishte një viktimë. Ishte viktimë e një dashakeqësie njerëzore. Ndyrësira mjaftonte ti thoshte se çdo gjë ka marrë fund, të ndaheshin dhe të evitonin kaq shumë rrëmujë e potere që parashikohej në ditët në vazhdim.
Prindërit e saj sigurisht që do i binte si bombë por edhe do vuanin. Pak për çfarë ka ndodhur e pak për atë që do thotë bota. 
Aty i erdhi përsëri ndërmend shitësja me shami. Dashuria, mëshira. Mëshira... e ç'kishte aty për të mëshiruar. Ishte ajo viktima. Në trekëndëshin ndyrësirë, qelbësirë, viktimë ishte ajo për tu mëshiruar. Dy të tjerët ishin për tu ekzekutuar. Si mund ti vinte keq për një bjonde që i vardiset të fejuarit dhe për një qelbësirë që me zor ç'priti të shikonte se çfarë kishte përtej një ngjyre flokësh.
Për një çast i shkrepi një rrufe në furtunën që i kishte pushtuar trurin. Mëshirë dhe keqardhje... sikur kanë pak a shumë të njëjtin kuptim. Para se të lindte Sheri, halla e saj u sëmur rëndë. Edhe pse bënë të pamundurën doktorët, ajo nuk mundi të shpëtonte. Vdiq pak para se të lindte Sheri dhe babai i saj i vuri emrin Sheqere siç e kishte patur halla të cilën nuk pati mundësi ta njihte. Mami i Sherit nuk kundërshtoi, kur e pyetnin për emrin i thoshte Sheqere ama vetë filloi ta thërriste Sheri. Babai i Sherit kur ishin në një gëzim familjar, teksa kujtonin motrën e vdekur u tha kushërinjve: gruaja ime është moderne. Nuk i pëqeu emri që i vura vajzës dhe bëri ç'bëri ja ndryshoi. Po unë motrën e mbaj në zemër. Gruaja nuk kishte reaguar, por si çdo grua shqiptare me një buzëqeshje të ngrirë e kishte gëlltitur idhësinë e fjalëve të bashkëshortit. Në një rast tjetër, kur Sheri ishte 9 vjeçe, e kishte dëgjuar mamin ti thoshte nënës, mamit të vet, se nuk do kishte dashur kurrë që fëmijët e hallës të ndjenin mungesën e mamit sa herë të dëgjonin emrin e saj. Prandaj ja kishte ndryshuar emrin Sherit. Mami i Sherit dhe halla kishin qenë shoqe lagjeje dhe vdekja e hallës e kishte tronditur pa masë. Por bashkëshorti i saj nuk mendonte kështu për të mos thënë që nuk mendonte fare ose nuk i interesonin detajet e tjera. Aty e kuptoi se kur të vjen keq për diçka kupton se nuk do doje të kishe të njëjtin shqetësim. Ndoshta mami i Sherit kishte menduar si për veten atëherë. Se nëse do i ndodhte e njëjta gjë nuk do donte që fëmijët e saj të vuanin sa herë të dëgjonin emrin e nënës. Por jo të gjithë mendojmë njësoj dhe jo gjithmonë na kuptojnë. Edhe mami i saj ama i kishte zgjidhur këto situata me një qetësi të frikshme. Ashtu siç ndoshta kishte bërë edhe shitësja me shami. E pse Sheri nuk mund të ishte si ato? Ose edhe më mirë se ato. Mundimit të saj sikur po i zgjidhej ngërçi. Duhej thjesht të ndjente mëshirë, keqardhje apo çfarëdo qoftë mjafton të dilte nga situata lotndjellëse që e kishte mbërthyer. Për shembull, ti vinte keq për një bjonde e cila kishte në krahë një tradhtar i cili mund të sillej shumë mirë por do ishte si ujku i shpifur, i shëmtuar për të cilin e kishin mësuar që në kopsht se ndërron qimen por jo zakonin. Teorikisht Sherit ju duk se shitësja kishte shumë të drejtë. Nga ana praktike ama duhej të punonte goxha. Duhej gjetur mënyra për të bllokuar rubinetin e lotëve. Nuk kishte ndërmend të shëtiste gjithë jetën me syze dielli. Sidomos jo me ato që i kishte blerë gjatë qëndrimit dy ditor në Gjirokastër me ndyrësirën që po i bënte pis të shkuarën. E si do e fshinte nga kujtesa praninë 5 vjeçare të një personi?
Në mendje i erdhi butoni "delete" dhe qeshi me veten. Qeshi... si qeshi... ajo sikur po mbante zi për veten. Por po ta mendoje mirë pse duhet të mbante zi. Kush kishte vdekur. Kishin vdekur disa ndjenja por nuk ishin të sajat. Nëse s'do kishte ndodhur çfarë kishte ndodhur ndoshta Sheri do ishte akoma e lumtur. Por ajo nuk ishte përgjegjëse për veprimet e një ndyrësire. O Zot i madh, mendoi me vete. Po humb kohën kot. I hodhi përsëri një sy orës. Mendoi se kishte gjetur një rrugëdalje. Ndërkohë kuptoi edhe që kishte ngecur në mesin e asgjësë prandaj gjëja e parë që bëri i çoi një mesazh mamit ku i thoshte se nesër do shkonte në shtëpi ku natyrisht do i tregonte çfarë kishte ndodhur. Përveç shitëses me shami, askush nuk e kishte parë vuajtjen dhe lotët saj. As shoqja e dhomës e cila, në këtë rast fatmirësisht, kishte patur një ndeshje jashtë Tiranës, ku do qëndronin dy ditë. Po edhe po ti shikonin nuk e kishte më problem. 
Vendosmëria e nënës së saj, forca e gruas me shami, besimi dhe dëshira për të mësuar më shumë për jetën e saj e shtynë Sherin të mendonte se duhej të blinte fruta e karrota që të bënte një super lëng të shijshëm për të festuar lindjen e besimit në vetvete. I ngeli pishman fustani se do donte ta provonte e të shikonte si do dukej e veshur me të bardha por çdo gjë mund të priste. Në dyqan i kishin thënë se për një muaj i vinte koleksioni i ri. Sikur ta dinin se ajo do hapte një kapitull të ri në jetën e saj. 
Ah se harrova t'ju them. 
Përcaktimi i Olsit, se nuk kishte ardhur në këtë botë për të bërë punë dhe angazhimi i bjondes me mallin e dikujt tjetër e bëri të mendonte se edhe ajo duhej të kishte një mision në këtë botë. Sigurisht shumë më interesant se këto që përmenda. Duke menduar se tashmë kishte kohë mëse mjaftueshëm në dispozicion, duhej thjesht të zgjidhte misionin më të bukur dhe i erdhi natyrshëm të falënderonte Zotin që po niste jetën jo më me vajtim por me dëshirën për të njohur më mirë veten. Po ndjente praninë e Zotit në jetën e saj dhe ndjente një lehtësim. Sikur të kishte hequr një peshë të rëndë dhe të panevojshme nga zemra dhe ndihej aq çuditshëm pasi nuk kuptonte përse nuk i kishte ndodhur më parë. Dy turistët që hynë në dyqan e shkëputën nga mendimet por jo nga vendimi që mori. Hoqi syzet, buzëqeshi dhe i përshëndeti me një welcome të cilën më shumë ja drejtoi vetes. 
Fetije M. Kodra




https://www.facebook.com/notes/pa-qe...5138969824560/

----------

